# Archives and Child forums ????



## Philippa

Hi!

I've just spotted a google spider 'Viewing Archives' on who's online. Where are the archives and what's in them?
Something else I'm curious about is what are the child forums? Are there any children?!! I've seen this a couple of times eg on the advanced search.

Just curious really....

Philippa


----------



## garryknight

'Archives' simply refers to the older posts. And a 'child' forum is a sub-forum. For example, "General Vocabulary / Vocabulario General" is a child forum of the English-Spanish forum.


----------



## el alabamiano

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I've just spotted a google spider 'Viewing Archives' on who's online. Where are the archives and what's in them?
> Something else I'm curious about is what are the child forums? Are there any children?!! I've seen this a couple of times eg on the advanced search.
> 
> Just curious really....
> 
> Philippa


Scroll to the bottom of the page to see the Archives link. Once you click on it, you'll get a better idea of how the forums are set up.


----------



## mjscott

Philippa-
Check out this link to another thread. One of the younger foreros responds in the thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=19422

I guess kids do more surfing than I would probably care to know about, but it gets kind-of scary when you consider the subject matter and the age of the forera. I'm hoping we're all safe people who don't take advantage of youth in hurtful ways--but in this world it's hard to tell.


----------



## lsp

mjscott said:
			
		

> Philippa-
> Check out this link to another thread. One of the younger foreros responds in the thread:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=19422
> 
> I guess kids do more surfing than I would probably care to know about, but it gets kind-of scary when you consider the subject matter and the age of the forera. I'm hoping we're all safe people who don't take advantage of youth in hurtful ways--but in this world it's hard to tell.


But you do realize that this thread is not about actual human children, right? See post #2...


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> * I've just spotted a google spider *'Viewing Archives' on who's online. Where are the archives and what's in them?
> Something else I'm curious about is what are the child forums? Are there any children?!! I've seen this a couple of times eg on the advanced search.
> 
> Just curious really....
> 
> Philippa


Hola Philippa,
What's a google spider?  Or is it a spotted google spider you are talking about?

ciao,
Cuchu


----------



## Philippa

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Philippa,
> What's a google spider?  Or is it a spotted google spider you are talking about?
> ciao,
> Cuchu



Hola Cuchu
See this link:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9013&highlight=google+spider

It's the orange and black google spiders with hairy legs......   
Ocho abrazos
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola Cuchu
> See this link:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9013&highlight=google+spider
> 
> It's the orange and black google spiders with hairy legs......
> Ocho abrazos
> Philippa



Arácnidamente hablando, it's fascinating.  I love the neologism "recrawl".

Homework: Write a sentence illustrating the correct usage of 'bot', 'recrawl' and 'Ocho abrazos'.

Thanks for alleviating a little of my ignorance Philippa.

OPT [ocho para ti],
Cuchu


----------

